# Bring back an option to show most recent unanswered threads.



## BigMack70

Can't you do this with the "looking for replies" selection?


----------



## The Pook

uh, where's that?

nevermind, found it. 

that's what I was asking for. thanks


----------



## BigMack70

The Pook said:


> uh, where's that?


Under "new". Top right.


----------



## Dhoulmagus




----------



## iamjanco

Ain't it more like...






*???*


----------



## aDyerSituation




----------



## Bennylava

ROFL! You saying this guy is like that deer? Seems so!


----------



## Asunder

Everyone's taking a jab at OP, but he actually has a valid point...this website was supposedly changed to a "newer" platform that, in reality, has much worse accessibility. How the heck is it dumb that now you have to go (so load a page again which, btw, has to go through the ssl check again) through additional menus to see your notifications? Previously it was literally in a drop down menu (on such an old platform, btw). Not to even mention the weird layout... I'm sorry, this is not what you call an upgrade.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
lol there is no way to mark a thread answered and never was.


----------



## ThrashZone

BigMack70 said:


> Can't you do this with the "looking for replies" selection?
> 
> View attachment 2459209


Hi,
More accurate description would be No replies yet.


----------

